# Windows 7 sur El Capitan venant d'un PC



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Comme certains développeurs considèrent que le Mac ça n'existe pas je me retrouve avec des fichiers .exe totalement inutilisable.
Je me dis donc que la "solution" serait d'installer Windows, ayant eu avant ce Mac un PC sous windows 7 je me dis que je pourrais récupérer d'une quelconque manière l'OS pour ensuite booter mon Mac dessus sur mon DD externe.
Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi je ne ferais pas sur le SSD bien plus rapide intégré c'est tout simplement parce que je n'ai plus de places.
J'ai déjà bien joué avec les beta de macOS sur une clé USB alors je pense que je devrais avoir une "expérience pas trop désagréable".

Le seul problème, c'est comment je fais?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## fousfous (24 Septembre 2016)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

Un peu de lecture officielle avec le logiciel Winclone qui me parait le plus adapté... https://twocanoes.com/support/winclone/migrating-a-bootcamp-partition-with-winclone ...ne pas oublier de lire aussi cette page... http://twocanoes.com/winclone/suppo...n-external-drive-using-winclone-4.3-and-later


----------



## fousfous (25 Septembre 2016)

Ah merci, mais je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de version gratuite pour savoir si ca fonctionne vraiment


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah merci, mais je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de version gratuite pour savoir si ca fonctionne vraiment


Non, il n'y a rien de gratuit.

Je n'ai jamais essayé en partant d'un PC, mais ce qui fonctionne sans problème avec un disque USB en Thunderbolt est d'utiliser Boot Camp qui créera la partition Windows, de faire l'installation complète, de lancer Winclone pour faire une copie, de relancer Boot Camp pour effacer la partition dans le disque dur interne, puis de faire une restauration avec Winclone du fichier image qui a été fait précédemment.

Attention, ça fonctionne avec un disque dur USB en Thunderbolt, mais en aucun cas avec un disque dur en USB 3.0.


----------



## fousfous (25 Septembre 2016)

Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas en USB 3? Parce que moi j'ai pas de Thunderbolt 
Pourtant le Mac est capable de booter sur de l'USB
De toute façon je n'ai pas non plus de place pour faire une partition sur le disque principal


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas en USB 3? Parce que moi j'ai pas de Thunderbolt
> Pourtant le Mac est capable de booter sur de l'USB
> De toute façon je n'ai pas non plus de place pour faire une partition sur le disque principal


Avec une partition d'OS X, aucun problème en USB 3.0, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec une partition Windows car Winclone doit copier un segment UEFI pour fonctionner correctement et il n'y a qu'en Thunderbolt que ça fonctionne.


----------



## fousfous (25 Septembre 2016)

Ah merde, et dans le pire des cas, c'est possible d'avoir windows sur le disque interne et ses applications sur un disque externe?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah merde, et dans le pire des cas, c'est possible d'avoir windows sur le disque interne et ses applications sur un disque externe?


Comme sous OS X, pour déplacer le dossier iTunes pas de problème, mais pas pour les applications qui demandent systématiquement un accès à la BDR _(Base De Registre)_, là ou sont stockés les informations relatives pour chaque application, le n° de série et bien d'autres choses.


----------



## fousfous (25 Septembre 2016)

Bah ce serait plutôt pour mettre un gros jeu


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah ce serait plutôt pour mettre un gros jeu


Un jeu, c'est une application.


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2016)

Bah oui mais je ne sais pas ce que ça demande comme accès


----------



## eryllion (26 Septembre 2016)

Je le fais à un moment lorsque j'étais sur Windows.
Je le fais aussi sur machine virtuelle (mais entre plusieurs partitions) .
Ton jeu peu être installé sur une autre partition que ton système.
Tu installes ton windows sur le disque interne.
Lors de l'installation du jeu, tu choisi ton disque externe comme destination.
L'installeur va tout seul installer ce qu'il faut dans les bons répertoires (dossiers utilisateurs sur le disque interne, base de registre sur le disque interne, fichiers du jeu sur le disque externe).

Pour faire propre, tu créé un dossier "réservé aux jeux" sur ton disque externes


----------



## fousfous (27 Septembre 2016)

D'accord et pour le disque externe j'ai pas besoin de le partitionner? Un simple dossier suffit?
Il faut environ combien de place pour windows, histoire de bien dimensionner la partition.
Et je suppose que si j'en ai marre je peux tout supprimer et retrouver mon disque interne comme si il ne s'était rien passé


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2016)

Bon je vois que Windows est toujours insupportable...
J'ai toujours pas réussi à passer à l'étape de mettre l'installateur de windows sur une clé USB... J'essaie en passant par le "sauvegarder et restaurer" et il ne veut pas de ma clé USB en NTFS (qui fait quand meme 16Go)
Une idée de comment je peux m'en sortir? Ou je brule définitivement cette merde de PC pour ne plus être tenté par des jeux Windows?


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

Là tu tournes en rond, depuis le début tu n'indiques pas quel type de Mac tu as, histoire de savoir si tu peux installer ou pas une version de Windows 7 et surtout si tu peux utiliser une clé USB. Lors du lancement de Boot Camp c'est clairement mentionné.


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2016)

Bah oui il est compatible vu que c'est un MBPR 13" de 2013, heureusement que c'est compatible pour windows, c'est pas un PPC hein


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui il est compatible vu que c'est un MBPR 13" de 2013, heureusement que c'est compatible pour windows, c'est pas un PPC hein


Donc tu as bien cette version de Boot Camp... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR ... ?

J'ai essayé pas mal de fois Boot Camp et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec mon iMac 2011, un MBP 2010 et le dernier iMac 2015. Les deux premiers avait un SuperDrive, aucun souci avec une copie de Windows 7 ou 10 gravée depuis un vrai PC. Pas de problème non plus avec l'iMac 2015 en utilisant un fichier .iso original de Windows 10.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais testé l'option proposée avec une clé USB. Il faudrait en dire plus sur ce qu'il se passe pour la création de cette clé, car là c'est la grande inconnue, aucune information de ta part ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Mais de toute façon comme je l'ai dit je n'ai pas encore passé l'étape de mettre l'installateur de windows 7 sur la clé USB...
Il est la le problème, tant que j'ai pas l'installateur sur une clé USB je ne risque pas de lancer bootcamp


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

Dans un iMac 2015, il n'y a que cette possibilité, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso...






Que te proposes donc cette option de clé USB que je ne peux pas tester ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Mais tu comprends quoi quand je dis que je n'arrive pas à mettre Windows 7 sur la clé USB? Je suis pas encore à l'étape d'utiliser bootcamp


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais tu comprends quoi quand je dis que je n'arrive pas à mettre Windows 7 sur la clé USB? Je suis pas encore à l'étape d'utiliser bootcamp


Que tu n'y arriveras pas, sauf si cette option t'es proposé lors du lancement de Boot Camp. 

Tu peux essayer tout ce que tu veux en tutoriels sur la toile, avec les modèles récents depuis 2012, ce genre de manipulation ne fonctionne plus du tout.

Alors que te propose Boot Camp lors de son lancement ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Bah il me parle de Windows 10, mais de toute façon je n'ai que une licence pour Windows 7 qui vient d'un PC


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah il me parle de Windows 10, mais de toute façon je n'ai que une licence pour Windows 7 qui vient d'un PC


Alors, il ne te sera pas possible de faire l'installation de Windows 7, car Boot Camp ne propose qu'en fonction de sa version telle ou telle version d'installation et pas toutes les versions.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Donc ne ne peux pas installer Windows 7? Pourtant sur le site d'Apple il y a marqué que c'est bien compatible avec Windows 7


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Donc ne ne peux pas installer Windows 7? Pourtant sur le site d'Apple il y a marqué que c'est bien compatible avec Windows 7


Oui mais ta version de Boot Camp ne t'y autorise pas, c'est pourtant simple à comprendre.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Et comment je pourrais faire alors?


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Et comment je pourrais faire alors?


Installer Windows 10, car tu n'as pas d'autre choix et tu fais une croix sur ta version Windows 7.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Je suis pas trop chaud pour payer 100€ un truc pourri qui n'est pas sur de fonctionner...
Heureusement que j'étais supposé pouvoir installer windows dessus...


----------



## HalfTeh23 (1 Octobre 2016)

C'est simple, fais ça:
Tu va sur un pc Windows, tu télécharge Media Creation Tool x64, tu le lance et choisi "Créer un media d'installation amovible", tu choisi ta clé usb, la version de Windows 10 et la langue.
Tu lance Bootcamp sur ton MBP, tu partitionne ce que t'as besoin, tu installe Windows avec la clé usb fournis (pas obligé d'utiliser une license à l'installation à ce que je me rappelle, sinon c'est .............................mais ça tu te débrouille, pas envie de me faire ban).
Mais en gros, tu peux pas installer Windows 7 sur un Mac post-2012/2013 il me semble (date de sortie de Windows 8)
Bonne chance avec ça 

*Note de la modération :* pas de n° de série dont on ne connait pas la provenance et par défaut c'est illégal et non conforme avec la charte des forums.


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

Moi ce qui m'amuse dans tout ça, si la version de Boot Camp ne propose pas l'option de la clé USB, que fera t'il de sa clé USB, hormis lui rester entre les mains ?


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2016)

Je repose encore cette question qui est toujours sans réponse...


Locke a dit:


> Alors que te propose Boot Camp lors de son lancement ?


...une copie d'écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Voila la fenêtre bootcamp 








Pandicorn a dit:


> Tu lance Bootcamp sur ton MBP, tu partitionne ce que t'as besoin, tu installe Windows avec la clé usb fournis (pas obligé d'utiliser une license à l'installation à ce que je me rappelle, sinon c'est .............................mais ça tu te débrouille, pas envie de me faire ban).
> Mais en gros, tu peux pas installer Windows 7 sur un Mac post-2012/2013 il me semble (date de sortie de Windows 8)
> Bonne chance avec ça


Comment ca y a pas besoin de la licence? Ca me semble étonnant que Microsoft laisse installer aussi facilement windows


----------



## HalfTeh23 (1 Octobre 2016)

Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que, comme pour Windows 7, on peux installer Windows 10 sans clé, et l'utiliser 30 jours.
Après, tu peux essayer à l'installation d'utiliser ta clé Windows 7 de ton ancien PC, ça peux marcher.
Si t'as Home Premium tu prend Windows 10, si t'as Pro ou Ultimate, tu prend Windows 10 Pro.
Regarde ça, ça explique le truc: http://www.clubic.com/video/tutos/v...s-10-avec-une-clef-windows-7-ou-8-479534.html
Après sur comment activer Windows légalement, ça je pourrais pas te dire, j'ai jamais rien payer à MiCrotteSoft (pardonnez moi pour cette vanne absolument... Merdique 8D)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (1 Octobre 2016)

Ah je viens de penser à ça, avec Parallels Desktop, tu as une option pour migrer ton installation de Windows depuis un PC sur une machine virtuelle. Tu devrais voir de ce côté là sinon, ça peux être pratique.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Ah je viens de penser à ça, avec Parallels Desktop, tu as une option pour migrer ton installation de Windows depuis un PC sur une machine virtuelle. Tu devrais voir de ce côté là sinon, ça peux être pratique.


Oui mais la je pense que si je fais tourner macOS et windows il va plus me rester grand chose comme puissance ^^

Et une version d'essai de windows 10 pendant 30 jours ca se trouve ou?


----------



## HalfTeh23 (2 Octobre 2016)

Pas tant que ça, je fais tourner à la fois macOS et Windows 7 avec Parallels Desktop sur mon vieux (à vrai dire le premier) MacBook Pro 13", je ne ressent pas de ralentissements à l'utilisation de chacun des deux systèmes en même temps.
Après quand j'utilise Windows sur PD (non, pas l'insulte), je ferme tout les programmes sur macOS.
Et, après ça je sais pas, comme j'ai dit, j'ai toujours utiliser des méthodes peu légale en ce qui concerne l'utilisation de Windows.
Normalement, tu installe Windows 10, tu n'es pas obligé d'entrer une clé à l'installation, et une fois installé, t'as Windows 10 pendant 30 jours, l'essai fait partie de Windows 10.
Donc du coups, je re-dit ce que j'ai dit plus haut:
Tu va sur un PC Windows
Tu télécharge le Media Creation Tool depuis le site de Microsoft
Tu le lance, et choisi ta clé usb et l'édition de Windows
Une fois fini, tu va sur ton MacBook, tu met ta clé, tu lance Bootcamp, et tu choisi "Installer ou supprimer Windows 10"
Normalement, il va te dire de faire une partition pour Windows.
Tu redémarre ton MacBook en appuyant sur la touche alt, tu choisi ta clé usb Windows
Et tu installe Windows 10 en choisissant de ne pas entrer de clé de produit (en bas à gauche de la fenêtre normalement)
Et après normalement, tu peux utiliser Windows pendant 30 jours avant qu'il t'harcèle pour acheter leur OS.
Ça devrais marcher, bonne chance encore une fois


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Et une version d'essai de windows 10 pendant 30 jours ca se trouve ou?


Sur le site officiel de Microsoft.


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2016)

J'ai l'impression que mon Mac veut me faire passer un message...
Mais sinon c'est bon, j'ai l'iso de W10 et bootcamp sur ma clé USB

Sinon pour la partition elle doit faire au minimum 50Go ou alors je peux en faire une de 20-30Go?


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

Si tu sais bien lire, il faut au minimum 50 Go. Par défaut, après installation complète de Windows 10, l'espace occupé sera entre 25 et 30 Go.

Et a priori, 52 Go ne sont pas suffisants pour Boot Camp.


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2016)

Oui mais il parle de l'espace minimum pour la partition, c'est pour éviter que macOS ne soit pas trop à l'étroit après.
Mais 50Go pour le système seul ca me semble beaucoup quand meme si je ne veux rien installer dessus, je pourrais redimensionner tout ca après via l'utilitaire de disque?


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> je pourrais redimensionner tout ca après via l'utilitaire de disque?


Non, impossible avec Utilitaire de disque, il ne sait pas le faire. Par contre, Paragon Camptune X permet de le faire, mais il n'est pas gratuit.

Un peu de lecture supplémentaire... http://forums.macg.co/threads/une-partition-de-mon-mac-a-disparu.1285480/ ...il faut lire toutes les pages.


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2016)

Ca m'arrange pas du tout ca, mais sinon je pourrais supprimer des fichiers sur mon Mac pour tenter la partition et installer Windows et si l'essais n'est pas concluant tout supprimer facilement?
Ou ca risque d'être définitif sans utiliser des outils tiers?


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> mais sinon je pourrais supprimer des fichiers sur mon Mac pour tenter la partition et installer Windows et si l'essais n'est pas concluant tout supprimer facilement?


Par défaut, il faut toujours utiliser Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition contenant Windows.

Le hic, et c'est ton cas, est que l'installation via Boot Camp pose un problème dès le départ. Il est difficile d'en connaitre les raisons avec un modèle précis.

Pour ma part, avec mon MBP de 2010, mon iMac 27 de 2011 et le dernier iMac 2015, je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème lors d'une installation. Il faut savoir qu'avec mon MBP de 2010 j'utilise un lecteur/graveur externe, vu que j'ai retiré le SuperDrive pour y installer un SSD.


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2016)

Moi il n'a jamais été modifié, donc faudra voir quand j'aurai réussi à gagner un peu plus de place.
Et tu te rappelles pas quand tu as fait le choix de la taille de la partition?


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2016)

Bon j'ai peut-être trouvé d'ou vient la merde, quand je supprime des fichiers je gagne de la place, mais en fait pas vraiment, c'est la catégorie "purgeable" qui grossit (après avoir vidé la corbeille).
Donc du coup je ne peux pas gagner de place à moins de savoir comment diminuer la catégorie purgeable, parce que la ca fait 25Go de perdu dont j'ai absolument besoin...


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

Et si tu stockais temporairement tes données dans un disque dur USB, ça te ferait de la place.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2016)

Bah justement c'est ce que j'ai fait, et du coup les 20Go sont parti dans purgeable sans pour autant laisser de la place pour bootcamp...
Si je peux meme plus gagner de la place...


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah justement c'est ce que j'ai fait, et du coup les 20Go sont parti dans purgeable sans pour autant laisser de la place pour bootcamp...
> Si je peux meme plus gagner de la place...


Un peu de lecture en english sur purgeable... https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-use-optimized-storage-with-macos-sierra/


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2016)

Bah ca m'aide pas, parce que contrairement à ce qu'ils disent purgeable c'est pas ce qui peut être envoyé sur iCloud... Vu que pour l'instant c'est ce que j'ai supprimé, et ca bouge pas mal au fil du temps


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2016)

Bon bah mes 25Go fantômes sont toujours pas revenue...
La gestion de la mémoire c'est une catastrophe sur macOS, contrairement à iOS ou Windows


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Y aurai pas moyens de faire un fichier qu'on pourrait artificiellement faire gonfler à 50Go pour forcer le Mac à libérer de l'espace?
Un peu comme un ballon qu'on gonfle et qu'on dégonfle
Parce que la ca devient urgent


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2016)

Ben là, il faudrait que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* passent par là.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Salut *fousfous
*
Est-ce que tu peux saisir dans le «Terminal» (_Applications_ > _Utilitaires_) la commande (purement informative = simple lecture) :

```
df -H
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher un tableau d'autant de lignes que de volumes montés qui auront été scannés > sur chacune desquelles se lisent les quantités (en MB > GB) de : espace total > espace occupé > espace libre du volume concerné.

=> peux-tu poster ce tableau ici en copier-coller (reste en mode texte > pas de photo d'écran) ? - c'est pour savoir, indépendamment de ce que «Sierra» peut identifier comme du « purgeable » > quel est l'espace libre réel dans le volume de ton OS.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Tiens voila le tableau 
Visiblement il ne considère par le purgeable comme du libre

Filesystem                          Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1                          250G   207G    43G    83% 1075330 4293891949    0%   /

devfs                               187k   187k     0B   100%     636          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts                            0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home                         0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home

localhost:/JKLx6mL8BomehsX5JMapNw   250G   250G     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/MobileBackups


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Est-ce que tu peux me faire une capture à présent du panneau _Menu_  > _À propos de ce Mac_ > Stockage et afficher l'image ici ?

=> c'est pour pouvoir établir une comparaison entre la représentation graphique de ce panneau et les informations retournées par la ligne de commande.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Voici l'image, et j'ai encore perdu de l'espace sans rien faire, tout à l'heure j'étais à 70Go


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Donc d'après l'utilitaire *df* tu n'as que *43 Go* de libres ; d'après le panneau de stockage *68 Go*, mais ces *68 Go* sont constitués de *43 Go* d'espace actuellement libre (la partie blanche) et *25 Go* d'espace potentiellement libérable (la partie hachurée) - selon l'estimation du Système. Donc tu n'as actuellement que *43 Go* de libres dans le volume.

Je te propose une expérience qui est la suivante :

*- a)* tu passes dans le «Terminal» la commande (copier-coller) :

```
hdiutil create -size 20g -type UDIF -layout GPT -fs jhfs+ -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```
 qui va générer une image-disque *IMG.dmg* de *20 Go* dans le dossier de tes *Téléchargements*. Attends que la ligne pointillée cesse de progresser avec le retour de l'invite de commande pour complétion de l'opération.

*- b)* affiche le panneau Stockage et prends un cliché de l'affichage.

*-c )* presse le bouton *Gérer* à droite de la barre affichée > *Réduire l'encombrement* (en bas) > *Passer en revue les fichiers* > *Téléchargements* > en survolant la ligne où tu vois affichée l'image-disque *IMG.dmg* > un bouton *⊗* s'affiche qui permet de supprimer l'élément > presse-le et valide dans le panneau démasqué en pressant le bouton *Supprimer*.

*- d)* re-démarre > affiche à nouveau le panneau Stockage > fais un nouveau cliché de l'affichage.​
=> peux-tu poster le cliché avant et le cliché après comme tu l'as fait précédemment ?


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

hdiutil: create failed - Paramètre invalide
Les pointillés vont jusqu'au bout mais à la fin j'ai le droit à ca

Mais sinon ca ne pourrais pas être le cache du retour arrière du Finder (cmd + Z)?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Chez moi, ça marche. Fais plus simple :

```
hdiutil create -size 20g -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```
 et, après création de l'image-disque, continue ensuite l'expérience décrite.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2016)

J'avais testé aussi la première commande qui ne marchait pas non plus chez moi sous Sierra.

Par contre, la deuxième fonctionne correctement.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Ah ! pardon > j'ai abrégé à *GPT* la valeur de l'option *-layout* dans ma saisie de ce fil > alors qu'il faut mentionner *GPTSPUD* pour que ce soit validé. Donc la commande oiginelle eût dû être :

```
hdiutil create -size 20g -type UDIF -layout GPTSPUD -fs jhfs+ -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```

=> mais de toute façon on s'en fiche : c'est juste pour créer une image-disque volumineuse... afin de la supprimer ensuite via le mécanisme propre au panneau de Stockage (c'est la raison pour laquelle je l'ai fait créer dans le dossier des *Téléchargements* > parce que ce dernier est affiché directo dans les options de *Passer en revue les fichiers*...).


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2016)

Cette fois, la commande est bonne.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Avant:





Après:





Faudra m'expliquer ce qu'il s'est passé la 
Y a le système qui a maigrit d'un coup!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Tu en es à *90 Go* d'espace libre : *26 Go* de libérable et donc *64 Go* d'actuellement libre. Je sens qu'on va follement s'amuser (tu as le statut de _bêta_testeur_ ici  et moi de _bêta_farceur _





 ).

Superbe d'audace, passe alors la commande :

```
hdiutil create -size 40g -type UDIF -layout GPTSPUD -fs jhfs+ -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```
 qui va recréer une image-disque *IMG.dmg* de *40 Go* ce coup-ci dans tes *Téléchargements* > et une fois créée > répète la démarche précédemment décrite de suppression > re-démarrage > et poste seulement un cliché de l'affichage terminal du panneau Stockage.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Et voila 





Purgeable à disparu aussi  Et je vais la garder bien précieusement la commande pour me créer des gros fichiers facilement


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Euh ! Quand je disais l'affichage "terminal" > je n'entendais pas l'affichage du «Terminal» > mais un cliché du panneau Stockage dans son état... terminal. Est-ce que tu peux en poster un ici ? Pour parfaire le comparatif [c'est important pour que toutes les informations soient disponibles en vue d'un _debriefing_ ultérieur].

Mais ton cliché de la fenêtre du «Terminal» me donne aussi à réfléchir > car manifestement les manips opérées ont réussi à faire croître l'espace libre actuel (il était de *43 Go* au départ > rien que par des jeux de passe-passe il est désormais de *67 Go*).


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Ah je suis bete ^^ Mais je pensais que c'était aussi pour comparer au début 





On voit que l'espace gagné est lié au purgeable qui a disparu


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

Il semble que la manip ait compressé au maximum l'espace dit « purgeable » (*25 Go* au départ) et augmenté d'autant l'espace libre actuel (*43 Go* au départ) - ce dans les limites globales de ce qui était estimé au départ l'« espace libre global » : *69 Go*. On a donc *67 Go* d'espace libre actuel et *2 Go* de purgeable.

Tu es donc fin prêt pour lancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» > tu as la marge d'espace libre « actuel » suffisante.

[Je me réserve de cogiter à tête reposée sur la précieuse expérience que tu as permis de faire avec une fonctionnalité encore méconnue de «Sierra». Histoire de tenter de cerner en idée le statut de cet espace « purgeable » (libérable)...]


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour tout en tout ca!

Je tente donc l'installation maintenant 

Et je pense que cette manip pourrai être intéressante pour beaucoup de monde souhaitant récupérer de l'espace


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2016)

Vous allez rire mais:





Quand ca veut pas, ca veut pas...
Et évidement dans l'utilitaire de disque je n'ai pas accès au SOS sur la partition bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

Alors les grands classiques > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 qui vont te retourner --> la 1ère le tableau des partitions de ton disque décrites en format > nom > taille > device ; --> la 2è le tableau des instances du format *CoreStorage* que je soupçonne d'être greffé sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton disque => peux-tu poster ces 2 tableaux en copier-coller ici ?

[Savoir que le *CoreStorage* constitue un facteur de plantage coutumier de l'«Assistant BootCamp» - surtout s'il s'agit d'un *CoreStorage Chiffré*. Mais il peut s'agir simplement d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* terminal > auquel cas il y a plantage concernant tout re-dimensionnement de la partition qu'il gère, par exemple en mode rétrécissement de cette partition afin d'exporter une partition excédentaire dédiée à l'installation de Windows...]



fousfous a dit:


> Quand ca veut pas, ca veut pas...



Ceci est une facétie dominicale par le _bêta_farceur_




☟​La question Windows, si l'on survole l'historique de ce forum, se ramène à 2 points : a) = plantage inaugural de l'installation sur une partition _ad hoc_ => b) = plantage terminal de la suppression de la partition _ad hoc_. Je n'ai jamais su ce qui pouvait bien se passer entre ces 2 avanies ni en quoi cet éphémère état intermédiaire pouvait paraître désirable (je n'ai jamais utilisé Windows) > mais la contemplation distante du cercle vicieux résumant toute l'affaire Windows sur Mac me conduit à l'interrogation suivante :

pourquoi se plonger dans les affres d'une installation qui sera immanquablement suivie par les affres de la désinstallation ? Pourquoi ne pas opter d'entrée pour la somme de ces 2 opérations : *+1* & *- 1* =  *0* ? Personnellement, c'est que j'ai choisi : la « *nullité* » de Windows > ce qui m'évite aussi bien les tourments du *+1* que ceux du *-1*...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

spéculation dominicale​
Je me risque à quelques spéculations à propos de la nouvelle instance logique : « *espace purgeable* » (« *purgeable space* ») introduite avec l'OS «Sierra» - ce à partir du matériau expérimental grâcieusement fourni par le _bêta_testeur _ *fousfous*.

Voici le panneau inaugural concernant l'espace du volume *Macintosh HD* de *fousfous* :




​Nous notons donc qu'il possède en blanc *68,66 Go* de ce qui correspond au nouveau concept de « *available space* » (*espace disponible*) - *68,66 Go* qui se répartissent en 2 sous-espaces : le « *purgeable space* » (*espace purgeable* ou libérable) de *25,66 Go* et le « *free space* » (*espace libre actuel*) de *43 Go*.

Une commande :

```
df -H
```
 retourne la distribution suivante :

```
/dev/disk1 250G 207G 43G 83% 1075330 4293891949 0% /
```
 où il apert clairement que l'espace considéré comme libre du point de vue d'une manipulation disque (par exemple repartitionnements) est de *43 Go* et correspond strictement à l'*espace libre* (*free space*) du volume.

La question qui surgit alors est : qu'est-ce que le « *purgeable space* » ? Ce n'est clairement pas de l'*espace libre actuel* (*free space*), mais bel et bien de l'*espace occupé* que le Système considère comme libérable par une action de l'utilisateur. C'est ainsi que sur cette page Apple : ☞*System Information pour Mac: Afficher l’espace de stockage utilisé et disponible*☜ se trouvent explicités ces concepts :

_Purgeable :_ Contient des fichiers et des documents stockés localement qui peuvent être supprimés lorsque de l’espace est requis, puis téléchargés ou générés à nouveau lorsque vous souhaitez avoir à nouveau accès à ces fichiers sur votre Mac. 


_Libre :_ Espace disque inutilisé. 

*Remarque : *La quantité totale d’espace disponible affichée en haut de la fenêtre équivaut à un total qui combine l’espace purgeable et l’espace libre.

=> L'*espace purgeable* correspond donc a priori a de l'espace du volume occupé actuellement par des fichiers > fichiers supprimables par l'utilisateur soit par report sur iCloud et suppression du volume, soit par sauvegarde personnelle (sur un autre disque) et suppression du volume > ce qui devrait conduire à une diminution d'autant de l'*espace purgeable* > et à une augmentation d'autant de l'*espace libre* > à l'intérieur des limites constantes de l'*espace disponible total*.

Or telle n'est pas la constatation initiale de *fousfous* raison de mon intervention > puisqu'ayant supprimé de son disque dans les *25 Go* de données recopiées sur un autre disque et effacées de son volume Macintosh HD > il n'a pas constaté de diminution de l'*espace purgeable* et d'augmentation de l'*espace libre actuel* > mais une stagnation de la valeur de l'*espace libre* et une allocation de l'*espace libéré* par son effacement à la catégorie d'*espace purgeable*.

Il était donc soupçonnable, au moment du cliché effectué ci-dessus, que l'*espace purgeable* ne correspondait nullement à de l'*espace réellement occupé* par des fichiers, puisque lesdits fichiers avaient été effacés entre temps > et néanmoins cet *espace libéré* n'avait pas récupéré le statut effectif de *free_space*, puisque la commande *df* ne retournait que *43 Go* d'*espace libre actuel* et pas *43 Go + 25 Go* de fichiers effacés = *68 Go*.

Ma commande de bêta_farceur :

```
hdiutil create -size 20g -type UDIF -layout GPTSPUD -fs jhfs+ -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```
 suivie d'une commande encore plus drastique :

```
hdiutil create -size 40g -type UDIF -layout GPTSPUD -fs jhfs+ -volname BROL Downloads/IMG.dmg
```
 suivie chaque fois d'une suppression de l'image-diskque *IMG.dmg* générée dans le répertoire des *Téléchargements*, *20 Go* la première fois et *40 Go* la 2è fois > conduit après re-démarrage de la machine à l'affichage de stockage suivant :




​Si l'on compare au premier cliché présenté auparavant > voici ce qui apert :

- la part de l'*espace occupé* = *180 Go* n'a pas varié (et pas non plus la répartition de cet espace occupé entre *Documents* > *Système* > *Apps*)

- la part de l'*espace disponible* = *69 Go* n'a pas [guère] varié (je néglige une variation de 1 Go dont je n'ai pas l'explication)

- la proportion de l'*espace purgeable* : de *25,66 Go* à *2 Go* vs *espace libre actuel* : de *43 Go* à *67 Go* a totalement été modifiée.​

Ainsi donc la simple création d'un fichier bidon de *40 Go* suivi de sa suppression a suffi à « dégonfler » la prégnance de l'*espace purgeable* sur l'espace du volume > *sans aucune suppression de fichiers de l'utilisateur par ailleurs*. Une seule interprétation me paraît se tirer de cette étrangeté : l'espace du volume désigné comme *purgeable* était de l'*espace réellement libre *(sans fichiers résidents)  > mais indûment accaparé comme « *purgeable* » par le Système, càd. marqué comme ayant un statut « *occupé > libérable* ».

Il semble donc que, dans «Sierra» des alignements de blocs considérables de la partition-Système puissent subir un «marquage_logique » comme étant *libérables* de leurs fichiers sans être considérés comme « *blocs libres* », alors même qu'il ont été *libérés actuellement* de leurs fichiers. Il s'agit manifestement d'un conflit d'instructions relativement aux blocs libérés par un effacement de fichiers tel que l'instruction de marquage par l'attribut : « *occupé > libérable* » overrides (surclasse) à tort l'attribut : « *libéré = libre* ».

C'est comme si, pour toute action de libération de blocs par effacement > les blocs concernés n'accédaient pas au statut « *libérés* », mais « *libérables* ». Le problème étant que ces blocs marqués comme « *libérables* » sont considérés comme « *occupés* » par le *système de fichiers*, ce qui bloque un repartitionnement qui voudrait les inclure dans l'exportation d'une nouvelle partition. Seule, une création farceuse d'un super-fichier d'une taille occupant presque tout l'espace actuellement libre, puis sa suppression inverse > conduisant au marquage d'un espace de blocs considérable par l'attribut : « *libre* » > semble entraîner dans la foulée la résiliation forcée du pseudo attribut « *libérable* » affecté à des blocs réellement « *libres* » > et par suite l'éviction du pseudo espace « *purgeable* » avec restitution d'un réel statut de : « *espace libre actuel* ».

=> s'il en est bien ainsi que je viens de le spéculer à partir de l'expérimentation de *fousfous* > il s'agirait d'un bogue absolument majeur disqualifiant l'OS «Sierra»...


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Voici le résultat des 2 commandes:

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                B7433156-A553-4883-9ADA-C14759CD8FE8

                                Unencrypted


Et l'autre commande:

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 80F515E9-6B37-4E1F-BD5E-C5F50AFA6F6C

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         250140434432 B (250.1 GB)

    Free Space:   18882560 B (18.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 2E486036-B29A-49CB-B9E4-056C4BD661FC

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     250140434432 B (250.1 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 180801F3-912D-435D-B58C-3D53E1E1786C

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume B7433156-A553-4883-9ADA-C14759CD8FE8

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          249769230336 B (249.8 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS



Mais si bogue il y a, ne faudrait-il pas le signaler pour que le problème soit réglé?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

Par acquit de conscience, au cas où il y aurait des erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* terminal > re-démarre ton Mac en tenant pressées les touches *⌘R* après l'écran noir (démarrage en mode *Recovery*) > dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* > presse le bouton _S.O.S._ > si tu obtiens à la fin un : "_le volume Macintosh HD semble être en bon état_" > c'est que le système de fichiers est sans erreurs.

Re-démarre sur ton OS. À présent > comme ton *CoreStorage* (non chiffré) est réversible (« *Revertible: Yes (no decryption required)* ») --> il est possible de le déconstruire non destructivement pour ton OS et tes données. Fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage revert B7433156-A553-4883-9ADA-C14759CD8FE8
```
 > assure-toi qu'aucun message d'erreur n'est retourné > et alors re-démarre une fois de plus ton Mac > afin que le *kernel* enregistre la disparition du *Volume Logique* identifié comme *disk1* (absolument nécessaire).

=> tu peux relancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» qui n'a plus aucune excuse de plantage...


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

En effet il n'y avait plus d'excuse pour planter!

Maintenant il ne trouve juste plus les pilotes qui sont sur la clé... j'essaye bien d'aller les chercher en manuel mais c'est très lent et je sais pas si c'est pas plutot Windows qui a planté...


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2016)

D'après l'assistant bootcamp je dois installer les pilotes APRÈS l'installation de Windows, mais la il me demande AVANT l'installation de Windows, mais il n'arrive pas à les trouver alors que c'est sur la clé USB, et même sur une autre clé USB.
Et c'est normal que ça mette 1H30 pour arriver au début de l'installation?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> D'après l'assistant bootcamp je dois installer les pilotes APRÈS l'installation de Windows


Bien sûr et c'est lorsque que tu es sous Windows que ce ne sera que possible. Réfléchis un peu, tu as un dossier dans la clé USB qui contient les drivers, dont un qu'il faut lancer en faisant un double clic dessus et il se nomme *Setup.exe*. Ce type d'extension est propre au système Windows et ne peut pas être exécuté sous OS X.


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2016)

Ah oui ça je me doute que sur macOS ça va pas se lancer ^^
Mais moi je parler quand je suis à la procédure d'installation de windows, donc techniquement windows n'est pas encore installé et il me demande les drivers (sachant que le trackpad fonctionne très bien donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes).
Et comme chaque action prend quelque dizaines de minutes ou fait tout planter, mieux vaut trouver la solution avant de tout relancer


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais moi je parler quand je suis à la procédure d'installation de windows, donc techniquement windows n'est pas encore installé et il me demande les drivers


Que ce soit sous Boot Camp ou depuis la fenêtre de l'installeur de Windows, il n'est jamais demandé de drivers. Sous Boot Camp, la seule demande est lors de la copie des drivers dans la clé USB et c'est tout, cette clé contenant les drivers ne sert pas pendant l'installation de Windows.

Tu vois ça à quel moment ? Une copie d'écran serait la bienvenue, même depuis un smartphone.


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2016)

Bah je vois ça au début de l'utilitaire d'installation, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas les pilotes et qu'il faut les mettre via une clé USB
Pour la capture d'écran ça va pas arriver tout de suite vu le temps de démarrage ^^
J'ai réinstallé totalement la clé USB qui sert à installer windows au cas ou


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2016)

Je crois que bootcamp s'est foutu de ma gueule en mettant des drivers pour W8...


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

Dans le processus d'installation, c'est bien la première fois que je vois cet écran ! 

J'aimerais savoir à quel moment, c'est-à-dire juste avant l'affichage du premier screenshot, quelle est l'étape qui t'amène à cet écran ? Par curiosité, si tu coches l'option de Masquer les pilotes non compatibles, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2016)

L'écran arrive 1H après un écran bleue avec marqué: "démarrage de l'installation"

L'option je l'ai décoché, parce que sinon il n'y a juste rien d'affiché


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> L'écran arrive 1H après un écran bleue avec marqué: "démarrage de l'installation"


Une heure après le début de l'installation et en plus avec un écran bleu, qui est un très connu sous Windows et est un très mauvais signe. 

Ta version de Windows est en 64 bits et elle provient d'où, pour le cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas mentionné ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2016)

Bah l'écran bleue c'est pas le fond par défaut de windows? Vu que j'ai ca aussi quand il me demande la langue pour l'installation.

Elle vient directement de chez microsoft, mais ce que je trouve étrange en fait c'est d'avoir des drivers pour windows 8


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Mais il les trouve où les drivers? Tu as deja branché la clé USB sur laquelle  l'assistant Bootcamp a copié les drivers téléchargés?

Normalement c'est une fois Windows installé et démarré qu'on termine l'installation des drivers en mettant la clé et en lançant le setup.exe.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Normalement c'est une fois Windows installé et démarré qu'on termine l'installation des drivers en mettant la clé et en lançant le setup.exe.


Conformément à la réponse #78.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais il les trouve où les drivers? Tu as deja branché la clé USB sur laquelle  l'assistant Bootcamp a copié les drivers téléchargés?
> 
> Normalement c'est une fois Windows installé et démarré qu'on termine l'installation des drivers en mettant la clé et en lançant le setup.exe.


Les drivers ont été installés par bootcamp


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Les drivers ont été installés par bootcamp


Négatif !

Je crois que la comprenette est difficile. Boot Camp ne propose que de télécharger les drivers dans une clé USB ou un disque USB et point barre.

Dans le contenu d'une clé USB, il y a d'abord ceci...



...puis dans le dossier Boot Camp le fameux fichier *setup.exe*...



Donc, Boot Camp ne peut en aucun cas installer le moindre driver, soit depuis l'interface de Boot Camp, soit depuis l'interface d'installation de Windows.

Je me répète encore une fois, le fichier *setup.exe* ne peut être exécuté que lorsque l'installation de Windows est terminée et en lançant une fois Windows.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2016)

Oui enfin quand je dis installer c'est les mettre sur la clé en meme temps que l'installateur de windows 
Mais pour executer setup.exe encore faudrait-il que windows s'installe et donc que je passe le message d'erreur


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

La clé USB ne s'insère que lorsque Windows est installé.

Et moi, je n'ai pas la réponse de savoir à quel moment on te demande des drivers pendant l'installation de Windows et pourquoi tu insères la clé USB ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2016)

Bah comme je te l'ai dit, on me demande après le démarrage de l'assistant d'installation, j'ai que du bleue avec marqué en dessous "démarrage de l'assistant d'installation"
Bah la clé USB faut bien la mettre pour qu'il est windows et surtout il me demande les drivers


----------

